# ***I got that Appy mare I showed you guys!!****



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucky you, I'm so hAppy for you.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks she is my first Appy and I am already a fan now


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

okay are you ready for my terrible question???
i mean, this is a forum right? we're here to learn about horses... 
so... 
is an Appaloosa a breed? or a color? are they American bred? 
The only real exposure i have to "spotted" horses are Knabstruppers... although i believe those are Danish bred warmbloods. 
She is quite lovely by the way, and i love the name Fable. It completely suits her!!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Appaloosas are like Paints?
Because Fable is half (a little more) Quarter Horse than Appy blood, but is registered with the ApHC, kind of like my paint Rem is half QH but registered with the APHA, so I guess is based on if they show the color or not. . .
not sure though. . .
They are consider one of THE american breeds and they are from the North West, which is pretty cool I think (atleast that is what I was told)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think they are considered a breed. Originally created by the Nez Perce Indians, in Idaho/Oregon area. But, the original ponies have been interbred with QH and Thorougbred and may not really resemble the original Appalousa so much anymore.

The tend to make really hardy all around horses.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

We're going to the mountain saturday!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

oh she is lovely! love the color, and her new name is so sweet. Congrats


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful. I love appys. I've been very tempted to look for an Arab/Appy cross. Good luck with her.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She is absolutely lovely!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Not a huge fan of Appys, but she is a very pretty App!! Congrats on your new mare!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> I think they are considered a breed. Originally created by the Nez Perce Indians, in Idaho/Oregon area. But, the original ponies have been interbred with QH and Thorougbred and may not really resemble the original Appalousa so much anymore.


An Appaloosa is a breed same as Paint is a breed. Many horses that have the correct coloring are called Appaloosa just as horses that display the pinto color are called Paints but that is incorrect.

However, all Paints are Pintos but not all Pintos are Paints. There are breed restrictions for both Paints and Appys as to what breeding can qualify. There are color registrations as well, but a true Appaloosa or Paint must have the proper breeding for the main registry.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! She is very sweet and really tries and pays attention to what ever you do. I rode her by one of those truck street sweepers! She side stepped and looked at it weird but kept walking, she is nice and sturdy, cant wait to ride the mountain with her sat! Definitly be posting pictures dont worry


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Appaloosa is a breed not a color  I own an appaloosa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleRedHorse (Jun 7, 2011)

She's very pretty!

My old Appy looked fantastic in lime green.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

LittleRedHorse said:


> She's very pretty!
> 
> My old Appy looked fantastic in lime green.


Your right she/he looks great in lime green!!__
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I'm totally jealous!! Are these pics of your riding her in your YARD?!?!?

She's beautiful! I love appys - any time I had a coloring book as a kid that had horses in it, I'd make the horses either into roans or appys. I haven't seen a roan that was also an appy. I can't tell...did you get an answer as to whether she's also a red roan?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's a varnish chestnut with a blanket, not a red roan. The roany look is referred to as varnish and is not caused by the roan gene.



iridehorses said:


> However, all Paints are Pintos but not all Pintos are Paints.


Not entirely true. My mare is APHA and is solid. There is a specific section in the APHA for solid Paint-bred horses, formerly referred to as Breeding Stock. The horse may still carry the genes for a pattern, but are just very minimally expressed.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love the pic of her mane.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful, congrats!!! :smile:


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations - She is gorgeous - enjoy and happy riding!!


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Shes adorable, you guys look like a great match!! I think she would look good in purple


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks you guys! Im saving up now to get a saddle pad and boots for her, test out some colors, I do like the green and I also think purple would look good!


----------



## Shelton (Oct 25, 2011)

*Papers for Raz*

Thyme,
I have Raz Bar Jaykime's original Appy papers. Please contact me so I can get them to you.


----------

